# 15 Gauge nailer, ~25 or 34~36 degree?



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been looking at a 15 gauge finish nailer, Bostitch seems to make a great one, as well as Hitachi. However I like the Oil-less Bostitch. So my ? Is, what angle the FN or DA (25 or ~35 degree). Anyone have any experience with one or both angle style nailers? Any issues trying to find the nails for one or the other?

Thanks

25degree

http://www.amazon.com/BOSTITCH-N62FNK-2-15-Gauge-4-Inch-2-Inch/dp/B00004RJXI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1389179575&sr=8-2&keywords=15+gauge+nailer

35 degree

http://www.amazon.com/Bostitch-DA1564K-Angled-Finish-Nailer/dp/B0069U2D96/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1389180839&sr=8-7&keywords=15+gauge+nailer


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Seems like the two major nail makes are Bostitch n Hitachi, Bostitch making 25 deg n Hitachi making 34 deg.


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

I contacted Bostitch, and they stated that their was no difference in the nail head between the FN and DA, that they manufacture. However there seems to be variations among manufactures. I'm going to try and do some more research, n list finding here, so that others will have some information. There's really some confusion among people on these 15 gauge nailers.

Bostitch also stated that they just came out with them hitting the shelves end of 2012 & beginning of 2013, there was an Oring production issue, but that has since been fixed.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

It appears that the DA model it specifically designed for base boards, molding, etc., HERE

The FN appears to be designed for cabinetry and furniture, staircases. HERE

It really looks like the difference is minimal. The main difference, drive power, nail capacity, and angle.

I prefer Porter Cable, but have SENCO, and Bostitch nailers of different shapes and sizes as well.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

There is little difference in performance or application, the nails are the same gauge and have the same head and range of lengths.

The 25º guns will hold about 25 more nails than 34º guns, only important in a production environment.

The 34º nailers are more common, so it can be a little easier to find fasteners and they reach into corners a little better.

The Hitachi used to be the only one with a blow gun feature, but I think Bostitch picked that idea up and added LED lights, which can be nice in dark interior closets, etc.

Another gun to consider is the DeWalt.


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

From what I've been reading, Bostitch and older Makita use the 25deg. I'm not for sure if the industry is slowly moving to 34deg. I was going to pick up a Bostitch FN local, but not for sure if it will be phased out. With a bigger selection of 34° nails, maybe ordering Bostitch DA is the way to go?

It'd be used for house work, as well as woodworking…

Looking yesterday, I have noticed some head differences with the manufactures.

Anyone have any positive or negative experience with the 34~36° or 25° nailers or nails?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Senco and Porter Cable are better Guns. IMO I've been using them for years. I have heard the Bostitch piston will bend when it hits a nail or stud guard.

The difference in guns are they are designed for different jobs, it's a preference thing. The only thing you need to figure out is what you are using it for. They are tools for Finish Carpenters and Cabinet makers. just like a Framing Guns are for Framers.

The 34 Degs. is a steeper pitch so you can nail into the 2×4 easier on a Base board or crown molding, etc. Company's design things based off feedback from contractors and professionals.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I am just a hobbyist and don't do a lot of finish nailing. I bought a Harbor Freight 15 ga nailer - 34 deg. I haven't had any problems. In fact, a friend borrowed it to put down baseboards in his house. Pretty economical gun for occasional use.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Hell you could buy 2 Central Pneumatic for the price of one of others. You can get real lucky or real unlucky at HF, well worth the chance for some tools.


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

For future reference,

-Bostitch and Porter Cable (cardboard box) nail heads are oval..
-Hitach, Senco, and Porter Cable (clear plastic container) nail heads are "D" shaped or indented for the lower nail shaft.

-All are two sided chisel style points

*Note, some of the shafts on the Hitachi's were oval shaped (cross section).


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I'm going to go with the DA style (~34°), I'll be using it for caucus, and odd jobs. I have an 18 gauge for trim & face frame work.

With the larger selection and availability of nails, it seems to be the best choice. Not for sure if the steeper angle develops more jams or issues, but is seems like the better choice.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Senco claims their nails offer the greatest pull out resistance.

I have found no appreciable difference in the function of the heads, though their geometry may differ slightly.

An important note on the chisel points, on 15 ga nailers they are collated so the cutting action of the points is perpendicular to the gun magazine. This minimizes splitting when the long axis of the nailer is oriented with the long axis of a board. This way the chisel points cut the wood fibers rather than wedging them apart. This is especially important to keep in mind near the end of pieces of wood.

Nailing solid wood edging to ply wood if the gun is held perpendicular rather than parallel, the nails will tend to curl up and blow out of the plys.

Note that the nails for smaller ga finish nailers have cutting action in line with the long axis of the guns, so the opposite applies. 16 ga and smaller nailers should be held perpendicular to the grain when nailing, for best results.

The moral, know your chisel point orientations and use them to your benefit.

Ignoring this basic information and holding nailers improperly during nailing is the most common mistake I see in trim carpentry.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

basswood, thank you for the information.
I use HF guns, they are good enough for me but often I problem with the nail following the fibers and popping out.

"Nailing solid wood edging to ply wood if the gun is held perpendicular rather than parallel, the nails will tend to curl up and blow out of the plys."

could explain that "better"?
Tahnks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a Hitachi. Never had problems getting nails for it
at Home Depot, at least in the 3 or 4 most common
lengths.


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

b2rtch ""Nailing solid wood edging to ply wood if the gun is held perpendicular rather than parallel, the nails will tend to curl up and blow out of the plys."

could explain that "better"?"

The nail tips or point, is a two faced chisel, with a flat point (instead of a more rounded center point, or multiple edge chisel point). If that flat is parallel to the wood fibers or plywood layers, you have a chance of the nail tip acting as a one sided wedge (usually due to the wood grain/fiber being more dense on one side of the 15 gauge nail) and turning or guiding the tip to one side.

Hope that helps…

I didn't intend to confuse people with this post, I was just trying to have a reference to the confusion already out there.


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a 15ga senco. It does what I want it to. Uses DA nails. Never had a problem.

Last year, I saw 2 boxes of bostitch nails at a flea market They are aluminum…1.5" and 2"...about 3500 nails per box. I do a lot of exterior work, and always use stainless nails, but aluminum would work well outside, so I bought them for a decent price…not realizing that they are FN, and didn't fit in my gun. 
If there is anyone reading this message that would like to buy them, that would be great.
Message me if you're interested.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you very much,this helps


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I have been researching the 15 gauge naiiler issue pretty hard lately as I have a lot of use for one right now. Ideally one would have both a 15 and 16 gauge, but for the economy minded, and most people, a 18 gauge brad nailer paired with the 15 will get you thru nearly everything. The DA type nails are the most common and depending on your local market, it may be difficult to find the FN type that Bostitch uses. Also, surprisingly, Bostitch nailers do not have that great a rep. The old Senco nailers were the standard but apparently quality has degraded a lot in this line. Apparently many are junk now. Someone said in reviews to look for XP in the model as these were designed for pros, where most of the rest weren't even HF quality. Porter Cable used to make good tools, and a few of their old designs are still going strong, such as their floor drill press, but since they were taken over this brand has been relegated to be cheap junk as well and should be avoided. The one brand that shines consistently and is still going at a reasonable price is Hitachi. I have a Hitachi brad nailer and framing nailer and they both work wonderfully. Therefore I have already chosen the model I will be buying. The NT65MA4. The Hitachi's I have, and probably my future nailer came from a company called bigskytools. They refurbish many brands, especially Hitachi and have great deals. I got the two nailers I have for about 1/2 normal price and they looked brand new. Also a cordless screwdriver/impact driver set came from there. Surf over to Bigskytool.com and get on their mailing list, and you will get emails for specials. Some well worth jumping on. Right now I'm waiting on them to send me a email on that nailer I want. They have it for $91 where Amazon price is currently $139. I'm just wanting a little more bang for the buck if I can get it, especially for a refurbished tool. I know many hate refurb's but I have mostly had great luck with them and saved many dollars this way. Often the tools aren't even refurbished, just tested and repacked cause someone had buyers remorse or something and returned it.

Thought I would add a note about bigskytools, if your the particularly picky type, you may want to stay away from this company, cause while they deliver what they promise, some people (and you know who you are) like to bitch, and this company may deliver unexpected surprises. For instance my brad nailer had the model number painted on the edge of it''s plastic case making it look like anything but a brand new product. Other than that it appeared new but there it was and it would be difficult to remove without doing more harm than good to the finish of the case. They should have used a sticky label. The framing nailer does not normally come with a plastic case but I expected some semblance of retail packaging. What I got was a ordinary cardboard box full of the usual bubble/paper wrappings, and a loose nailer, and whatever other things normally associated with it like the trashy safety glasses they give thrown in loosely. It looked to be in perfect shape and worked so it didn't bother me, but the fact I didn't get a nice retail box to store it in was a surprise and I know that would disappoint those of you that would demand such service for the $100 or so they saved.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Whiskers


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Hitachi does make a good 15 nailer, it was one of the one I looked at. But I like the new Bostitch oil-less designs, the FN has a great rep, the DA had a Lot Date Code production run from 2012, with an O-ring leak , but I was told it has been worked out, and from the reviews, it sounds like it has. I also like the Ridgid, looks like it was made in the same factory as the Bostitch.

I choose the Bostitch DA, based on the design & avalibility of nails.

+1 on Bigskytools, but be careful on their shipping charges. They usually have good "Deal of the Day" that last for a week, n sometimes have free shipping.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

The Hitachi and Bostitch are the models I see the pros using most in the field. I expect DeWalt and Senco to gain market share though.

The Senco Fusion model gets rave reviews. It is where all the Senco R&D has been going, I believe the older models will see updates using lessons learned on the Fusion and the stodgy reputation of the company for being out of date will fade away.

Ridgid is actually the same as the Milwaukee, not Bostitch, similarities are coincidental. Ridgid, Milwaukee and Bosch have trouble fully driving in some hardwoods.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

All I use is Senco. I try not mix-match brands and the Senco use too take the PC nails. I'm not sure anymore…..

What's better depends if your trimming a house or roofing. That can vary for woodworking I'm with OLDER Senco guns…


----------



## farmfromkansas (Jun 16, 2019)

Used to do trim work for a living, and nailing oak trim, my old Senco SFN2 would sometimes bind up between the nail head and driver, and the gun would be stuck to the trim. Now I have a Hitachi 15 gauge picked up on sale at Menards. My experience is Hitachi hardly ever breaks down, and Senco and Bostitch must use cheap O rings, as they are always needing fixed.


----------

